# Entomological events in the UK - good opportunities to photograph



## davholla (May 19, 2016)

I did not organize any of these but they look good, apologies to those who live in other countries

Saturday 28th May there is a bioblitz in central London and I guess it will be possible to take lots of photos
Bank holiday Bioblitz in Brompton
Hopefully I will be going to this

If you are interested in more than just photos of insects I would recommend joining the Amateur Entomological society

Here are their events
Events - Amateur Entomologists' Society (AES)

I am going to this
Perivale Wood Bioblitz 2016 event listing - Amateur Entomologists' Society (AES)
It is a bioblitz West London

Other societies to consider the LNHS
LNHS Programme of Events

And BENHS
http://www.benhs.org.uk/events/


There are more events on these websites.  Hopefully some of us will meet at some of these soon.


----------

